# Anyone else with bunnies?



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

My 2 new fosters arrived yesterday and they are proving to be the sweetest things which is rare in rescue. They are a brother/sister bonded pair of Harlequins that were surrendered. Their last owners made up for the lack of attention with constant food (free feeding pellets, oats, fruit, etc.), so we have our work cut out for us the next few weeks to get their nails fixed, them not so skittish, and back to a healthy weight. I am still letting them settle in to all the noises of the house, so no pictures. But I would love to see everyone's little buns !


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I love harlequins! They're so pretty  I have five bunnies. My computer's not working very well right now but I'll try to upload pictures later.


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

I have bunnies too! I have an English lop, a lion head, a mini satin, a mini Rex and a mix breed. I love my buns. They are all very friendly. We use them for our non profit petting zoos for retirement homes, children hospitals and charter schools. The English lop is by far the favorite out of all of them. So big and mellow and just a real sweet boy







That's Mossimo 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are my two buns. The black one was rescued off the streets a few years ago, and the Himalayan was rescued from Craigslist. They're both spayed and neutered. I'm unable to foster them anymore so I'm currently searching for a new home for them (South Florida, if anyone is interested).


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

I have 2 rabbits!

One is a male mini lop cross who is blue in colour. He is the sweetest thing ever and loves people. He's called Shadow. Shadow is around 3 years old now. I got him from a 'breeder' who I knew very well. I was best friends with her eldest daughter. They were stopping breeding rabbits and gave me him for free. They wanted him to go to a good home. Unfortunatly, the cage he was kept in was incredibly small (3ft long...) and he spent a year of his life in that cage. No regular excersise, just got let out when the weather was nice. Because of the lack of exercise he recived then, he has developed an abnormal behaviour: running laps around the hutch. 
He is in a much better hutch now (6ftx2ftx2ft) and with an attached run. I was hoping he would stop running laps, but he didn't. *sigh*
Dispite that, he is the sweetest rabbit ever. He loves cuddles and attention. He loves coming for walks with me, around the whole garden (he has a harness and lead set :3) and he follows me everywhere. I love him so much. He has never shown any signs of aggression and he's just an amazing little rabbit.

I also have a black mini-lop (purebred) called Sooty. She is 7 years old and is my little piggie! She loves food (of all kinds!) and being out in the run. Whenever I go outside, she is outside too. She would much rather be in the run than in her hutch. Sooty doesn't really like people very much and hates being picked up. It really stresses her out which is such a shame because other than that, she is a sweetie. She will tolerate being stroked, but doesn't really like it either. She is not aggressive, just fearful. When she was a baby (just leaving the nest) she was dropped by the breeder's youngest daughter, and ever since then she has hated being picked up. Its pretty sad really...


----------



## lucianamottola (Sep 21, 2013)

i do have a bunny! her name is flora and she is 4 years old!


----------

